# coffee makes me antisocial



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Im not saying im normally social, but drinking coffee makes me antisocial.

Ive mainly been drinking a bit in the morning now and switching to tea (although tonight had a grande latte!)...

And i notice tea leaves a space inside me where others can interact with,
And/or i simply have a void. So i -want- to interact more..in some ways.

So the past few months as i stopped my drink only coffee beverages all day, ive noticed this.


Could be helpful to others to hear this..


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Air makes me antisocial


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

After I gave up coffee I felt much better and slept better. I went without caffeine for a year, but felt depressed, so I started drinking Yerba Mate. It is related to the Holly tree and has a strange form of caffeine in it called Mateine. It is still under speculation as to whether it is really caffeine or something else. they drink it instead of coffee in Argentina, et al.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Interesting. Caffeine in any form has always made me more social. If you ever see me on here in a really good mood, you'll know I've had a ton of caffeine.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

michijo said:


> After I gave up coffee I felt much better and slept better. I went without caffeine for a year, but felt depressed, so I started drinking* Yerba Mate.* It is related to the Holly tree and has a strange form of caffeine in it called Mateine. It is still under speculation as to whether it is really caffeine or something else. they drink it instead of coffee in Argentina, et al.


 Always nice to see a fellow yerba fan. I don't use the gourd and bombilla though. I just make it in my Mr Coffee. It doesn't have that cool ethnic vibe but it's great when you just want the yerba and don't want to deal with the hassle.


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Always nice to see a fellow yerba fan. I don't use the gourd and bombilla though. I just make it in my Mr Coffee. It doesn't have that cool ethic vibe but it's great when you just want the yerba and don't want to deal with the hassle.


Right, I dont use that weird gourd either. Also, I read some connection may be to that hot metal straw and oral cancer. I generally make mine in a French Press or buy tea bags, whatever happens to be available in the store. French Press seems to work very well to make a strong brew.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

michijo said:


> French Press seems to work very well to make a strong brew.


 I have two French presses but I don't use them anymore. I just hate the clean up. And I worry letting the stuff wash down the drain will clog up my lines. Using a coffeemaker with a paper filter is a perfect solution for all those problems. The resulting brew is much smoother than the French press too. No more grit (Though I think you can get it without the grit if you buy it that way).

Anyway. I tried brewing it the same way I brew loose tea and I just got tired of screwing around with it. I don't drink tea in the quantities I drink yerba. I got myself a Mr Coffee for $29 and a pack of Bunn filters for $1.99 and never looked back.

Anyway, I think the problem with the metal straw is that it focuses the hot liquid. I've accidentally slurped hot liquids through a straw before and burned myself beyond belief so I definitely think there's a difference in how you drink it.


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> I have two French presses but I don't use them anymore. I just hate the clean up. And I worry letting the stuff wash down the drain will clog up my lines. Using a coffeemaker with a paper filter is a perfect solution for all those problems. The resulting brew is much smoother than the French press too. No more grit (Though I think you can get it without the grit if you buy it that way).
> 
> Anyway. I tried brewing it the same way I brew loose tea and I just got tired of screwing around with it. I don't drink tea in the quantities I drink yerba. I got myself a Mr Coffee for $29 and a pack of Bunn filters for $1.99 and never looked back.
> 
> Anyway, I think the problem with the metal straw is that it focuses the hot liquid. I've accidentally slurped hot liquids through a straw before and burned myself beyond belief so I definitely think there's a difference in how you drink it.


I still enjoy the Green Gunpowder tea. If I go to a coffeehouse I buy it the gunpowder. I never get grit from French Press, and it saves on paper. Maybe you have a lousy french press? I always use this one that has a plastic case around the glass. Its shatterproof and tends to work well. I used to break ones on metal stands, before I got wise and bought this one.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

michijo said:


> Maybe you have a lousy french press? I always use this one that has a plastic case around the glass. Its shatterproof and tends to work well. I used to break ones on metal stands, before I got wise and bought this one.


 Functionally, that press looks exactly like the one I have. It's a Bodum. It wasn't real expensive but it wasn't dirt cheap. The grit in Yerba is just way smaller than the holes. The mesh on the screen is very fine but much of the grit is just as fine.

Anyway, the one I have is in a plastic base. It's hard plastic but it's plastic. I dropped it once and it didn't break. I was pretty surprised. A big piece of the plastic cracked off though.

Anyway, I bought a pack of paper filters probably six months ago and have been using the same pack ever since. This is not really a massive use of paper. It's very thin as well. It's not like you're just throwing paper in the garbage for no reason.

I think it might be a good idea to remove as much of the grit as you can because it's bound to be abrasive and having that much abrasive powder going all the way through you on a regular basis might not be good.


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Functionally, that press looks exactly like the one I have. It's a Bodum. It wasn't real expensive but it wasn't dirt cheap. The grit in Yerba is just way smaller than the holes. The mesh on the screen is very fine but much of the grit is just as fine.
> 
> Anyway, the one I have is in a plastic base. It's hard plastic but it's plastic. I dropped it once and it didn't break. I was pretty surprised. A big piece of the plastic cracked off though.
> 
> ...


This may depend on the type of Mate you are buying also. Some Mate is cheap and has stems and stuff in it. Then you can buy more expensive stuff that is organic and has less stems. I personally don't mind if there is a bit of grit floating in a glass. It adds fiber.


----------

